# Trailer Question



## Bryndu (3 November 2019)

Hello all.
Just a quick question regarding travelling a 15.3 in the big Nugent.
Where would the horse need to stand in the trailer as it is longer than the standard size? 
Thanks in anticipation.
Bryndu


----------



## hopscotch bandit (4 November 2019)

Is this a livestock trailer?  You will need to make sure the floor has a good footing, I know someone who used to use an agricultural trailer for cows to transport her horses to shows and they used to slip and slide all over the place.

I actually thought it was illegal to transport a horse without a breast bar too, although I may be wrong on this.  So if it hasn't a breast bar don't travel it.  It is dangerous if you have to do an emergency stop as the horse has no restriction on where it should stay.  Also the horse has nothing to brace against whilst being transported putting extra stress on legs and joints.

If its an actual trailer (I can't find anything for this) then I'm sorry I have never heard of this make before.  But as a rule the breast bar and restraining bar behind will determine this.  Better to travel on offside of trailer (drivers side) as travelling on the other side isn't so comfortable for the horse due to the camber of the road (slant).


----------



## 9tails (4 November 2019)

There's a Nugent Spirit horsebox, is it one of these?  If the interior is set up in the same way as the Ifor Williams, I would suggest setting the front bar back and the back bar forward as you would in the IW.


----------



## Bryndu (4 November 2019)

hopscotch bandit said:



			Is this a livestock trailer?  You will need to make sure the floor has a good footing, I know someone who used to use an agricultural trailer for cows to transport her horses to shows and they used to slip and slide all over the place.

I actually thought it was illegal to transport a horse without a breast bar too, although I may be wrong on this.  So if it hasn't a breast bar don't travel it.  It is dangerous if you have to do an emergency stop as the horse has no restriction on where it should stay.  Also the horse has nothing to brace against whilst being transported putting extra stress on legs and joints.

If its an actual trailer (I can't find anything for this) then I'm sorry I have never heard of this make before.  But as a rule the breast bar and restraining bar behind will determine this.  Better to travel on offside of trailer (drivers side) as travelling on the other side isn't so comfortable for the horse due to the camber of the road (slant).
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your response..
Nugent is a forward facing horse trailer..top of the range...and I just wondered if the horse needs to travel above the wheels or would it not matter?
Fully rubber matted on aliminium floor...partitions and breast and breech bar with front unload.
Best wishes
Bryndu


----------



## Bryndu (4 November 2019)

9tails said:



			There's a Nugent Spirit horsebox, is it one of these?  If the interior is set up in the same way as the Ifor Williams, I would suggest setting the front bar back and the back bar forward as you would in the IW.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your response.
Yes it is the Spirit...just needed to know if the horse travels between the wheels or if it doesnt matter?
Best wishes
Bryndu


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 November 2019)

Iâ€™m not quite sure what you mean? The Nugent spirit 25 (nice looking trailer, btw) has a conventional front unload design. As 9tails says, there is a lot of adjustability in the placing of the breast and breech bars to tailor the fit for your horse. A 15.3hh should be no problem. Unless youâ€™re thinking of placing the horse somehow partly in the front nose cone area? That would unbalance the outfit, but I donâ€™t imagine that is what you intend.

You could take the partition out and use full width breast and breech bars if your horse prefers to travel without a partition.


----------



## hopscotch bandit (5 November 2019)

I'd ring the company and ask them, they should have a technical department.  Wherever you put the horse you will be over the wheels anyway I would have thought.


----------



## Bryndu (8 November 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			Iâ€™m not quite sure what you mean? The Nugent spirit 25 (nice looking trailer, btw) has a conventional front unload design. As 9tails says, there is a lot of adjustability in the placing of the breast and breech bars to tailor the fit for your horse. A 15.3hh should be no problem. Unless youâ€™re thinking of placing the horse somehow partly in the front nose cone area? That would unbalance the outfit, but I donâ€™t imagine that is what you intend.

You could take the partition out and use full width breast and breech bars if your horse prefers to travel without a partition.

View attachment 38227


View attachment 38228

Click to expand...

Thank you..yes this is the trailer..but my horse is only 15.3hh so wondered if being a bigger trailer might affect where she needs to stand.
Bryndu


----------



## Bryndu (8 November 2019)

hopscotch bandit said:



			I'd ring the company and ask them, they should have a technical department.  Wherever you put the horse you will be over the wheels anyway I would have thought.
		
Click to expand...


Thank you
Bryndy


----------



## Bob notacob (15 November 2019)

Bryndu said:



			Thank you
Bryndy
		
Click to expand...

My rule of thumb guide (which has served me well for nearly 50 years in haulage )is to put the weight (horse) in the centre of the road.That means the far side  from the ramp


----------



## Bryndu (4 December 2019)

Bob notacob said:



			My rule of thumb guide (which has served me well for nearly 50 years in haulage )is to put the weight (horse) in the centre of the road.That means the far side  from the ramp
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.
I have done this...we seem to have success😊
Bryndy


----------

